# DD vs UE



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Which do you prefer?

In the past it was DD for me, because I could see the amount upfront. Now UE does that too, I'm 50/50. In fact, I slightly prefer UE because less messing about to reject pings.


----------



## polik (Jan 15, 2018)

1.5k deliveries on DD, 1k on UE. UE likes me a lot last couple months, pay is better in my area and I tend to overlook their shortcomings because of that, DD on the other hand turned into daily reject battle. Now it's couple DD orders in between all night UE.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

polik said:


> 1.5k deliveries on DD, 1k on UE. UE likes me a lot last couple months, pay is better in my area and I tend to overlook their shortcomings because of that, DD on the other hand turned into daily reject battle. Now it's couple DD orders in between all night UE.


Pay is pretty much the same for both in the area I drive. Had a couple of decent promos with Uber recently trying to get drivers back out on the road.


----------



## polik (Jan 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> because I could see the amount upfront


So you don't have a "surprise" tips on UE after the delivery, like DD has?
Where I am DD and UE both hide tips if amount shown to me is higher than $10, and UE tips turn out to be way better.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

UE pays shit here, $2.00 minimum and almost no one tips. DD minimum is $4.00 and almost everyone tips and tips well. Hardly see a DD ping under $10.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Which do you prefer?


Well, one sucks, and the other sucks more.
Which one sucks more, you ask?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

polik said:


> So you don't have a "surprise" tips on UE after the delivery, like DD has?
> Where I am DD and UE both hide tips if amount shown to me is higher than $10, and UE tips turn out to be way better.


I get them on both occasionally, but haven't noticed much difference between them


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I think that your answer might also depend on which app is more glitchy. 

Also, it might depend on where you are in relation to your metro area. If you are, say, 20-30 miles from the downtown part of the major city in your area, DD will likely be better- even the CEO has mentioned that DD tends to target those underserved areas like outlying suburbs. UE, on the other hand, will likely pay better for deliveries closer to the central city area.

Knowing this, if you accept an UE delivery likely to have lots of dead miles coming back into the city, you might consider turning on DD to try and work your way back more quickly (and profitably).


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uber Eats is dead in my area. I run it in the background and get about one ping an hour and it’s always a lowball fast food order. DoorDash has a lot of crap but al least they throw me a bone once in a while.


❮
❯


----------

